# es mandatorio (anglicismo)



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, compañeros:

Estoy revisando un artículo médico y me he encontrado con el uso de "es mandatorio" para hacer referencia a algo que es obligatorio:

"Una vez que se establece el diagnóstico _es mandatorio_ hacer todos los esfuerzos necesarios para iniciar...".

Obviamente se trata de un calco del inglés _mandatory_ y quisiera preguntarles si por sus zonas les ha tocado escuchar ese uso.

Debo decir que hasta hoy no me había tocado leerlo (o escucharlo), pero una compañera del trabajo me acaba de decir que ella a veces lo usa.

Gracias y un saludo.

EDITO:

Noto que en Sp-En ya hay una discusión (Mandatorio), pero dejaré ésta acá por tratarse de un foro monolingüe.


----------



## germanbz

Diría que la palabra en español que más se adapta sería "prescriptivo".

prescriptivo, va.
1. adj. Que prescribe (‖ preceptúa, ordena). Normas prescriptivas.

prescribir.
(Del lat. praescribĕre).
1. tr. Preceptuar, ordenar, determinar algo.
2. tr. Recetar, ordenar remedios.

Y personalmente jamás he escuchado o leído *mandatorio. *Me sonaría rarísimo pero supongo que es habitual ciertos anglicismos cuando la literatura especializada proviene de otro idioma, habitualmente el inglés.


----------



## S.V.

No me molestaría si terminara adaptándose al español. Su etimología lo permitiría ya que viene del latín, y en español sí existe tanto _mandato_ como _mandar_, de donde se formó _mandatorius.

_La palabra aparece 21 veces en el CREA, lo cual es veinte veces más que, por ejemplo, con la palabra _prepóstero_, la cual sí aparece en el DRAE.


----------



## Migueles

JeSuisSnob said:


> Hola, compañeros:
> 
> Estoy revisando un artículo médico y me he encontrado con el uso de "es mandatorio" para hacer referencia a algo que es obligatorio:
> 
> "Una vez que se establece el diagnóstico _es mandatorio_ hacer todos los esfuerzos necesarios para iniciar...".
> 
> Obviamente se trata de un calco del inglés _mandatory_ y quisiera preguntarles si por sus zonas les ha tocado escuchar ese uso.
> 
> Debo decir que hasta hoy no me había tocado leerlo (o escucharlo), pero una compañera del trabajo me acaba de decir que ella a veces lo usa.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.
> 
> EDITO:
> 
> Noto que en Sp-En ya hay una discusión (Mandatorio), pero dejaré esta acá por tratarse de un foro monolingüe.




Por acá no se usa ‘mandatorio’. Tampoco existe en español. Empleamos _imperativo o imperioso, obligatorio, necesario, preceptivo.



Saludos_


----------



## Vampiro

Sí se usa en Chile en el mundillo de la ingeniería.  Es un término bastante habitual, calco del inglés o no.
A mí no me molesta en absoluto, lo uso con frecuencia; es claro, preciso, no deja lugar a segundas interpretaciones.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Nipnip

Yo tenía la sospecha de que no era buen español, hoy lo compruebo. A mí naturalmente no me sale decirlo, ni creo oirlo entre personas que sólo saben español, pero es relativamente normal escucharlo en español, en boca de quienes también hablan inglés.


----------



## S.V.

Hm, "_buen español_" es un término bastante relativo. Se podría argumentar, por ejemplo, que solo por tener un origen directo en el latín la palabra es más española que el resto de galicismos ya asimilados.

Quizá si se empezara a usar con mayor frecuencia, en el ámbito técnico general, por lo menos; aunque supongo que tampoco es como si fuera necesaria.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no me tengo por un purista de la lengua, y me parece estupendo incorporar o adaptar al idioma palabras foráneas que ocupen una idea de la que no disponemos, pero resulta obvio que en español tenemos palabras más que suficientes, claras y precisas para expresar el concepto que describe ese _mandatory_ inglés. A mí me sobresalta y me sobra. 

Un saludo


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> […] es claro, preciso, no deja lugar a segundas interpretaciones. […]


Vaya, igual que _obligatorio_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
A mí tampoco me ha tocado leerlo ni escucharlo, no que yo recuerde (creo que si lo hubiera escuchado me acordaría...).
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Hola:

No, afortunadamente por aquí no lo he oído nunca. Pero sí que me ha tocado leerlo en alguna traducción. En una de estas que recuerdo también, por ejemplo, se cogían varios verbos del inglés y se añadían tal cual las terminaciones verbales del español, o sea, más bien se usaba un espanglish (término que por cierto veo que se ha adaptado y aceptado, y que así por fin se va a incluir en la próxima edición del DRAE).

Tenemos palabras preciosas en español que expresan exactamente la misma idea. No veo por qué se tendría que aceptar. No estoy en contra de incluir términos si estos se usan de manera muy general o son necesarios, lo que ocurre es que no creo que este sea el caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

 A mí tampoco me suena haberla oído.

En cuanto a su validez en español por provenir del latín, bueno, no sé. En español yo entendería el adjetivo _mandatorio_ como perteneciente o relativo al mandato, a una orden, pero no veo claro que se pueda ampliar su interpretación hasta la de obligatorio, de la misma manera que no lo sería el adjetivo _legal_, por ejemplo. Estaría bien saber si el original en latín admite esa interpretación que hace el inglés o se ciñe más a lo que en español entendemos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Término que leo por primera vez. No me gusta, pero eso es mera opinión. En mi ámbito (jurídico) usamos términos ya expuestos por otros y algunos propios de nuestro "idiolecto": imperativo, ius cogens... Cuando algo se sigue necesariamente de otro algo, tal como se recoge en la frase que abre el hilo, entiendo que tiene el español otros términos y expresiones tan definitivos como el que se propone: imperativo, necesario, se sigue de suyo, obligado, exigido, imprescindible...


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Vaya, igual que _obligatorio_.


Primero: yo no veo que signifiquen exactamente lo mismo.
Una adenda que modifica una determinada norma es mandatoria por sobre esta, es un mandato (si, ya sé, es una obligación; cuestión de matices, quizá)
Además la experiencia me ha enseñado que algo “mandatorio” es más obedecido que algo “obligatorio”.  No sé por qué, pero la gente cree que puede soslayar obligaciones, pero no mandatos.
No veo por qué tanta tirria contra una palabra perfectamente formada y de origen latino, cosas peores se han visto y se ven a diario.  ¿O me van a decir que el motivo es que _obligatorio_ es “más hermoso” que _mandatorio_? 
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
"_Sin animus molestandi_" (jeje) me recuerda esto un hecho inquietante: en España las señales de tráfico son triangulares y rojas cuando son imperativas, cuadradas y azules cuando son meramente "aconsejativas" (valga la _rebuznancia_). Pues bien, la DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico) ha llegado a la conclusión de que los españoles tienden a atender las meramente informativas/aconsejativas y a incumplir las imperativas. Será por el carácter indomable que nos atribuían los romanos.
Ya no se trata de que mandatorio provenga del latín (como el 40% del inglés) sino que despierta rechazo entre los españoles, de ahí que prefiera atenerme a términos conocidos y aceptados antes que dar carta de naturlaeza a una mala traducción de un término inglés, por más que provenga del latín. Es decir, que ocurre en España lo contrario que refiere Vampiro: que, sociológicamente, tendemos a cumplir los consejos y a incumplir los mandatos. Por eso, sólo por eso, opto por cualquiera de las alternativas expuestas antes que aceptar, lisa y llanamente, una versión que nos suena extraña. Sea todo lo anterior dicho desde una perspectiva práctica, más que filológica. 
Estoy más con Juan Diego: "En cuanto a su validez en español por provenir del latín, bueno, no sé." Yo tampoco sé, pero opto. Equivocado o no.


----------



## Duometri

clares3 said:


> Hola
> "_Sin animus molestandi_" (jeje) me recuerda esto un hecho inquietante: en España las señales de tráfico son triangulares y rojas cuando son imperativas, cuadradas y azules cuando son meramente "aconsejativas" (valga la _rebuznancia_). Pues bien, la DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico) ha llegado a la conclusión de que los españoles tienden a atender las meramente informativas/aconsejativas y a incumplir las imperativas. Será por el carácter indomable que nos atribuían los romanos.
> Ya no se trata de que mandatorio provenga del latín (como el 40% del inglés) sino que despierta rechazo entre los españoles, de ahí que prefiera atenerme a términos conocidos y aceptados antes que dar carta de naturlaeza a una mala traducción de un término inglés, por más que provenga del latín. Es decir, que ocurre en España lo contrario que refiere Vampiro: que, sociológicamente, tendemos a cumplir los consejos y a incumplir los mandatos. Por eso, sólo por eso, opto por cualquiera de las alternativas expuestas antes que aceptar, lisa y llanamente, una versión que nos suena extraña. Sea todo lo anterior dicho desde una perspectiva práctica, más que filológica.
> Estoy más con Juan Diego: "En cuanto a su validez en español por provenir del latín, bueno, no sé." Yo tampoco sé, pero opto. Equivocado o no.


  Amén.


----------



## chileno

Entiendo mandatorio por imperativo y obligatorio.

Se manda que todo hombre que cumpla 18 años haga el servicio militar, entonces se dice que éste es obligatorio. ¿No?


----------



## Pixidio

Las cosas como son (y no sucedáneos horribles). Los traductores de la literatura científica las más de las veces merecen un castigo ejemplar -siendo benevolentes-. Este caso no es grave, a veces no respetan ni siquiera la gramática del español o ni se gastan en poner ejemplos adaptados (ej: "al igual que en el idioma, una doble negación tiene un sentido positivo": y ese ser se dice traductor).


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> […] No veo por qué tanta tirria contra una palabra perfectamente formada y de origen latino, cosas peores se han visto y se ven a diario.  ¿O me van a decir que el motivo es que _obligatorio_ es “más hermoso” que _mandatorio_? […]


Quizá tengas razón Vampi y todo sea cuestión de estética (o prejuicio, si quieres). Es que en mi vida profesional estoy, seguramente tanto como tú, rodeado de manuales, reglas, textos de estudio, procedimientos obligatorios y hasta comunicación verbal con los demás partipantes del sistema en inglés (y las [horrendas] traducciones de todo eso), que me he vuelto un desconfiado y un reticente a aceptar de buenas a primeras lo que me huele a barbarismo. Me he vuelto un suspicaz por deformación profesional, podríamos decir. Sólo espero que el ecosistema lingüístico del castellano halle necesarios a los de mi especie .
Ahora, no menos en serio, no veo diferencia semántica entre _mandatorio_ y _obligatorio_. Puesto a elegir, sin duda me decanto por el término que toda la vida, desde antes de aprender el inglés, he usado: _obligatorio_.


----------



## blasita

Retomando la idea de anglicismo. Al fin y al cabo, yo entiendo _mandatory_ como obligatorio. Es cierto que el término en inglés se refiere normalmente a una regla, norma o parecido. También hay sinónimos que se usan en la mayoría de los casos de igual forma: _compulsory, obligatory,_ etc. y otros tantos ya citados en español. Centrándonos  solamente en obligatorio, ¿qué significa decir que algo es obligatorio? Que hay que hacerlo. Y digo yo, que si algo tiene que hacerse, normalmente hay un mandato de algún tipo; persona, ley, etc., de una autoridad (lo que si no estoy equivocada, correspondería exactamente al latín _mandatorius, _relacionado con el mandato, ley, etc.). 

Puede haber y hay matices entre sinónimos, tanto en inglés como en español, pero pienso que no es necesaria la inclusión del término _mandatorio_. ¿Por qué ahora? ¿Es un lapsus el que no se haya incluido antes en el DRAE o qué razón habría para ello? Estoy con los que piensan que el que haya un término en latín, del que es seguro que proviene _mandatory_, no tiene que significar que _mandatorio_ tenga que ser aceptado con el mismo sentido. Solamente mi opinión.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no estoy argumentando que el término deba incluirse en el diccionario o en el manual de los cortapalos. Eso me tiene sin cuidado, como ya lo tendrán más que claro después de nueve mil y tantos posteos; sobre todo en el DRAE, que hoy por hoy no es más un catálogo de términos en uso, con definiciones a veces patéticas.
Lo que yo digo es que se usa. Y se usa en ambientes y para cosas muy específicas; me molesta por lo tanto esa censura velada (o no tan velada) contra los que usan la palabra, que por lo demás me parece correcta, como ya dije.
Obviamente que no le digo a mi hijo: “Es mandatorio que hagas la tarea antes de jugar con la Wii”, pero si, y sin dudarlo ni un instante, envío un instructivo diciendo: “El siguiente punto es mandatorio y modifica la especificación anterior”, por ejemplo.
En el segundo caso por ningún motivo pondría “obligatorio”, para mí las palabras no tienen el mismo matiz, por muy sinónimos que sean.
_


----------



## blasita

Hola, Vampiro. Es muy interesante saber que en Chile se usa de manera habitual _Es mandatorio ..._ en determinados contextos. Además, me ha dado la impresión de que en general su uso es algo más formal.

Mi último mensaje no respondía especialmente al tuyo, fue simplemente una reflexión para seguir con este interesante intercambio de ideas. Tengo que decir que yo no veo la distinción de significados que tú haces.

Lo único que puedo afirmar es que yo, desde luego, no estoy en contra de ningún uso, sea correcto o incorrecto.  En fin, que lo que a mí sí me parece interesante es saber que en Chile se usa tan habitualmente ese "es mandatorio" en algunos casos. ¿Será en todo Chile? ¿Y en otros países? Un saludo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Como varios de ustedes, yo también pienso que si ya tenemos palabras que designan esa idea de _obligatorio_, es mejor emplearlas en lugar de usar un término que sí viene del latín, pero que nos llega del inglés. 

Además no me gusta cómo suena (como espanglish).

Un saludo.

EDITO:

Como comenté en el primer mensaje, blasita, una compañera del trabajo (trabajamos en una revista médica) me dice que ella a veces lo usa.

En fin.


----------



## Gabriel

Comparto 100% lo que dice Vampiro. En Argentina se usa idénticamente. Jamás se escucha en una conversación cotidiana pero es muy usado en normas y procedimientos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Sólo quisiera comentarles que hoy me tocó leer el uso de "es mandatario [hacer algo]" en un artículo de los que reviso, que pertenecen a las ciencias biomédicas. Me parece un tanto inaudito y hasta busqué en el CREA y en Google si había ejemplos similares, pero no encontré nada. ¿Alguno de ustedes ha leído o escuchado ese uso?

Gracias.


----------



## ukimix

Hola J

No por aquí. Otra alternativa que servirá para algunos casos: _es perentorio_.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, JeSuisSnob.

No por aquí. Nunca, antes de abrir este hilo, había oído/leído acerca de la existencia de semejante engendro... ("engendro" por feo, innecesario y superfluo). Espero olvidarlo lo antes posible y no volver a toparme con él.

Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

En todas las empresas maquiladoras en donde trabajé era parte de su lenguaje organizacional, fuera de ellas no, a menos que surgiera en pláticas entre empleados de ellas aun fuera de horarios de trabajo.

Pero bueno, aquí en NoaNoa city es el pan de todos los días.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Gracias por sus comentarios, uki, Miguel y Janis.


----------



## Aviador

blasita said:


> ... me parece interesante es saber que en Chile se usa tan habitualmente ese "es mandatorio" en algunos casos. ¿Será en todo Chile? ...


Honestamente, no creo que en Chile _mandatorio_ sea un término habitual entre todos los hablantes en todos los ámbitos. Más bien, me parece restringido a algunos hablantes en ciertos ámbitos, específicamente entre quienes se ven más expuestos a textos traducidos sin mucho cuidado del inglés y en el que a los hablantes no les importa la corrección léxica. Como Vampiro afirma: "_en ambientes y para cosas muy específicas_". Es decir, quien usa _mandatorio_ en su ambiente laboral, probablemente no lo usará fuera de él.
Como puse en m¡ intervención anterior, yo también leo y oigo la palabrita en cuestión habitualmente en mi ámbito de trabajo, pero yo no la uso ni fomento su uso porque no parece castiza. Es decir, como soy consciente de que se trata de un calco innecesario, conscientemente la evito y siempre digo _obligatorio_ o _reglamentario_ y me entienden perfectamente. Claro, a la mayor parte de la gente esto la tiene sin cuidado. Hablan como hablan y punto.


----------



## Vampiro

Interesante hilo, tan interesante como que resucita por la misma duda de dos años atrás.
Lo dicho, y recalcado oportunamente por Aviador: la palabra se usa (y mucho) en Chile, pero en determinados ambientes laborales, no forma parte del léxico habitual de nadie que yo conozca en la comunicación del día a día.
Ya expliqué que para mí sí hay matices y que la uso en comunicados o instrucciones en mi trabajo, me parece más “compulsoria” (jejeje) que otros sinónimos más castizos.
Si algo es mandatorio, es mandatorio y punto, nadie se atrevería a buscar bemoles para explicar por qué no lo hizo.  En cambio si ese algo es obligatorio, no faltará el que diga “Sí, está bien, es obligatorio, pero me pareció mejor hacerlo de esta otra forma…”, etc, etc, etc.
Saludos.
_


----------



## JeSuisSnob

JeSuisSnob said:


> Sólo quisiera comentarles que hoy me tocó leer el uso de "es mandatario [hacer algo]" en un artículo de los que reviso, que pertenecen a las ciencias biomédicas. Me parece un tanto inaudito y hasta busqué en el CREA y en Google si había ejemplos similares, pero no encontré nada. ¿Alguno de ustedes ha leído o escuchado ese uso?
> 
> Gracias.





Vampiro said:


> Interesante hilo, tan interesante como que resucita por la misma duda de dos años atrás. [...]


Qué hubo, Vampiro:

Sólo aclaro que el uso de "es mandat*o*rio" es el que dio origen a la duda hace dos años y hace unos días lo hice subir de nuevo porque me tocó leer "es mandat*a*rio"; es decir, el segundo uso que expuse (con tres letras a, o como "persona que gobierna y representa un Estado") ya es un uso mal empleado que deriva del anglicismo "es mandatorio".

Saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Jajajjjaaaa, OK.
No me percaté de la diferencia. Mis disculpas.
_


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Vampiro said:


> Jajajjjaaaa, OK.
> No me percaté de la diferencia. Mis disculpas.
> _


 Saludo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Uff, yo tampoco me di cuenta de la diferencia, mi mente interpretó lo que le resultó familiar.  Mi comentario en #28 corresponde a mandat*o*rio.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se ha extendido bastante el uso de este vocablo. La primera vez que lo vi escrito era un sustantivo y supuse que era un arcaísmo de las épocas coloniales. El texto decía algo así como "Este despacho les envíó un mandatorio a los recaudadores ambulantes para que se abstengan de radicar las cuentas en las tesorerías municipales . . . "
Ya como adjetivo, en el ámbito docente universitario lo he encontrado muy a menudo en conferencias, monografías, tesis y libros de texto. No es sinónimo de obligatorio, sino más bien de "necesario".
Ejemplo:
Al analizar estos datos, resulta mandatorio concluir que existe correlación entre los dos fenómenos estudiados".
Pienso entonces que aquí lo mandatorio es lo lógicamente necesario. 
Saludos


----------



## chileno

Pero, está mal la palabra?


----------



## Vampiro

chileno said:


> Pero, está mal la palabra?


Parece que es mandatorio que aparezca en el diccionario.

_


----------



## ukimix

Yo no reconozco esa palabra como de mi entorno laboral, que es académico (más de 20 años); aunque veo, buscando en internet, que algunos sitios colombianos la utilizan. No creo que sea incorrecta, pero sí fea. El riesgo lo corre el hablante: o puede embellecerla o puede parecer que recién se bajó del avión que viene de La Florida y apenas se está adaptando.


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> Parece que es mandatorio que aparezca en el diccionario.
> 
> _



Pero hay muchas palabras que no aparecen en el diccionario y son correctas al decirlas.

En este momento no te puedo decir exactamente cuales, pero sé que aquí mismo han habido instancias en que se ha concordado que aunque la palabra no aparezca en el diccionario no significa que no existe o que no se puede usar. Generalmente son palabras que no se usan, como esta que estamos viendo y que de un día para otro se comienzan a usar y que se les atañe un supuesto galicismo o anglicismo etc...


----------



## Jonno

chileno said:


> Pero hay muchas palabras que no aparecen en el diccionario y son correctas al decirlas.
> 
> En este momento no te puedo decir exactamente cuales, pero sé que aquí mismo han habido instancias en que se ha concordado que aunque la palabra no aparezca en el diccionario no significa que no existe o que no se puede usar.



Evidentemente, porque son legión. Miles de diminutivos, palabras técnicas, usos regionales... No creo que nadie pueda decir "exactamente" cuáles.

Por ejemplo, "octano" y "hexano" son hidrocarburos del mismo tipo. Uno tiene ocho átomos de carbono y el otro seis. Ambas palabras tienen la misma formación (prefijo numeral griego, más terminación propia de los alcanos). El primero está en el diccionario y el segundo no. ¿Eso quiere decir que "hexano" es una palabra incorrecta? Obviamente no.

Pero no te esfuerces, me temo que era un poco de humor vampírico.


----------



## chileno

Jonno, no me esfuerzo. Y lo del humor vampiresco: lo ví más que leí.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Interesante hilo. Por acá yo lo he escuchado algunas (pocas) veces, y siempre lo consideré como un anglicismo "evitable" o "fácilmente reemplazable" por algún equivalente español _de los de antes_.
¿Tendremos que acostumbrarnos a _customario_ también? jeje


----------



## chileno

Es que es cuestión de uso, generalmente. No de si está mal o no.

Correcto?


----------



## jilar

No hace mucho salió un mensaje donde un angloparlante usaba insulación, creyendo que era la correcta traducción de insulation.
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/the-boots-must-provide-proper-insulation-and-support.3049464/

Lo convencimos de que lo suyo era decir aislamiento, o el sinónimo que pueda haber, ampliamente reconocido y que se puede consultar en algún diccionario.

Y yo me inventé eso de "aislament", ya que la lógica es la misma, de aislamiento ¿cómo hacer para que parezca una palabra inglesa?
¿O mejor sería inventarse islement, isolement, insulatement ? 

Pues aquí, con esto de "mandatory" y su consecuente "mandatorio" estamos en lo mismo.
A la pregunta del tema, ¿es un anglicismo? Yo diría que sí.

Ahora bien, que cada cual la emplee o no. Para gustos los colores.

Lo más importante a la hora de usar o no estas palabras (recién inventadas) es que quienes las usen deben ser consecuentes con su uso:
1. No todo el mundo lo entenderá (si alguien sabe algo de inglés tendrá más posibilidades de lograrlo).
2. Mientras no aparezca en algún diccionario, el de la RAE u otro, a efectos lingüisticos será una palabra vana, vacía.


----------



## chileno

Pero, es que insular es otra cosa e insulación no existe, entonces qué?

En este caso mandatorio sería algo como reservorio que en mis tiempos habría sido solo una reserva de agua....

C?


----------



## jilar

Cuando dices:
"insulación no existe"
¿A qué te refieres?
¿Que no aparece en el diccionario o diccionarios que consultas?
¿O que no se usa?
Yo diría que se usa. Hay muchas soluciones que te da Google al respecto. Para mí igualmente un anglicismo.

1. Lo más fácil de una palabra es que exista, sólo hay que inventarla, y así decirla o escribirla.
2. Posteriormente se podrá usar, más o menos, según la preferencia del hablante.
3. Y tras ello, si el uso es amplio y consecuente aparecerá en algún diccionario. Que aparezcan ahí es el último paso y es un modo de "formalizar" la palabra.
En ese momento cualquiera puede ver su significado.


----------



## Janis Joplin

chileno said:


> Pero, es que insular es otra cosa e insulación no existe, entonces qué?
> 
> En este caso mandatorio sería algo como reservorio que en mis tiempos habría sido solo una reserva de agua....
> 
> C?



No entiendo porque reservorio si no viene de reservar sino de mandar.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Se usa el término mandatoria para referirse a la ventilación mecánica (con respiradores), en los casos en que el ventilador o respirador es el que impone el modo en que respira el paciente.


----------



## Vampiro

jilar said:


> No hace mucho salió un mensaje donde un angloparlante usaba insulación, creyendo que era la correcta traducción de insulation.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/the-boots-must-provide-proper-insulation-and-support.3049464/
> 
> Lo convencimos de que lo suyo era decir aislamiento, o el sinónimo que pueda haber, ampliamente reconocido y que se puede consultar en algún diccionario...


En mi trabajo la palabra “insulation” y su equivalente en español “aislación” son pan de cada día.
En las décadas (décadas ya, OMG) que tengo de experiencia jamás he visto semejante engendro. No se le ha ocurrido ni a un hispanohablante ni a un gringo trasnochado usarlo, por lo tanto sin ver el hilo asumo que se trata de algun gracioso haciéndonos perder el tiempo.
Compararla con “mandatorio” es un despropósito, porque la palabra “mandato” existe y por lo tanto mandatorio tiene pleno sentido, gústele a quien le guste y disgústele a quien le disguste.
Que aparezca o no en diccionario me trae al pairo, y menos en el DRAE; otra cosa sería en el Moliner, que al menos es un diccionario serio (y no es que lo ande consultando a cada rato tampoco)
Abrazos, besos, que pasen un buen día.
_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Vampiro said:


> En mi trabajo la palabra “insulation” y su equivalente en español “*aislación*” (esta tampoco la había oído jamás, afortunadamente) son pan de cada día.
> 
> Compararla con “mandatorio” es un despropósito, porque la palabra “mandato” existe y por lo tanto mandatorio tiene pleno sentido, gústele a quien le guste y disgústele a quien le disguste.
> _



Hola.

No voy a defender eso de insulación* (que también espero no volver a oír en mi vida), pero es equiparable a mandatorio* en cuanto a que se pueda construir a partir de una palabra existente; si para ésta existe "mandato", para aquélla, y aunque ya no se use, es fácilmente reconocible la procedencia a partir de "ínsula" (¡qué recuerdos me trae la más famosa, la de Barataria...!). Como dicen más arriba, es fácil inventar nuevos vocablos: otra cosa es que se usen y prosperen.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Y supongo que ahora me vas a explicar qué tiene que ver “ínsula” con aislación…


De paso aprovecha de explicarme cómo llamarías al recubrimiento que se coloca sobre cañerías, estanques, y un sin fin de cosas más, ya sea como protección personal o por razones de proceso para evitar el contacto de elementos a diferentes temperaturas.  Eso me va a ser muy útil.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Vampiro.

Pretendía que sonara a lo que era, un simple comentario jocoso, pero no sé si te lo has tomado así. Vayan por adelantado mis disculpas si te he molestado.

Sobre las explicaciones que pides, es sencillo, y supongo que lo sabes: *ínsula* es, sencillamente, como se decía *isla* en otros tiempos; y *aislar* viene de *isla*, como es notorio. Y sobre la segunda, aprovecho para explicarte que, en mi barrio, eso que describes es lo que se llama "aislamiento". Jamás lo había oído como aislación a ningún profesional de los que se encargan de esos menesteres (electricistas, fontaneros, etc.). Imagino que es una más de las muchas diferencias regionales de nuestro rico idioma.

Un saludo cordial


----------



## Vampiro

Naaaa, está todo bien.
Discúlpame tú también, el calor de este desierto me pone de mal humor con facilidad.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Vampiro said:


> No se le ha ocurrido ni a un hispanohablante ni a un gringo trasnochado usarlo, por lo tanto sin ver el hilo asumo que se trata de algun gracioso haciéndonos perder el tiempo.



Se me ocurrió ponerlo en el buscador de Google, y casi caigo muerto de un ataque cardíaco. De hecho, el primer resultado refiere a ¡¡UN DICCIONARIO!! que nos suministra una explicación de qué significa _insulación_.....


----------



## Vampiro

Dejáme shorar dejáme…
_


----------



## chileno

Tal cual, Vampiro.


Vampiro said:


> En mi trabajo la palabra “insulation” y su equivalente en español “aislación” son pan de cada día.
> En las décadas (décadas ya, OMG) que tengo de experiencia jamás he visto semejante engendro. No se le ha ocurrido ni a un hispanohablante ni a un gringo trasnochado usarlo, por lo tanto sin ver el hilo asumo que se trata de algun gracioso haciéndonos perder el tiempo.
> Compararla con “mandatorio” es un despropósito, porque la palabra “mandato” existe y por lo tanto mandatorio tiene pleno sentido, gústele a quien le guste y disgústele a quien le disguste.
> Que aparezca o no en diccionario me trae al pairo, y menos en el DRAE; otra cosa sería en el Moliner, que al menos es un diccionario serio (y no es que lo ande consultando a cada rato tampoco)
> Abrazos, besos, que pasen un buen día.
> _



Tal cual vampiro.

Lo de insulación a lo más que se le puede atribuir es que es Spanglish como to mop = mopear, porque de insular no viene aunque puede estar relacionado.

Lo de mandatorio, por otro lado no es difícil relacionarl, construirlo y entenderlo aunque no exista en el diccionario.

Deshipnotizar no existe en el diccionario, y se entiende perfecto incluso si hubiera otra palabra que se use más.

Equipo se ocupaba mucho en mi tiempo cuando se hablaba de lo que traía un auto y de repente equipamiento se estaba usando y equipo no, hablando de autos con equipo/equipamiento. etc


----------



## nicktdigo

Los informáticos usan mucho la palabra "mandatorio". Este uso viene dado porque en las bases de datos, para crear un registro, puede haber campos "Mandatory" (obligatorios). Si no se rellena ese campo, no se puede crear el registro.
Como es normal, al final se "normaliza" el uso de la palabra aunque no exista en castellano.


----------



## Señor K

Pues... ya está aceptado por el DLE:

*mandatorio, ria*
Del ingl. _mandatory,_ y este del lat. tardío _mandatorius_ 'relativo a un mandato o encargo'.

1. adj. Ant., EE. UU., El Salv., Guat., Hond. y Pan. obligatorio1.

... y vieran ustedes... ¡significa lo mismo que "obligatorio"!


----------



## Aviador

Claro que aparece con marca de regionalismo y ya que significa lo mismo que _obligatorio_...


----------



## swift

Curiosamente, el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española no lo incorporó.


----------



## Kaxgufen

También la usan los médicos terapistas. Ventilación mandatoria, cuando es el aparato el que regula el ritmo y volumen y no el propio paciente.


----------



## K MAN

Hola,
“Mandatorio” me suena a anglicismo. Toda mi vida he escuchado “obligatorio”. Desconozco el sitio de procedencia de la traducción que citas pero he notado que por lo menos en Estados Unidos es normal emplear anglicismos en traducciones de inglés a español.


----------

